# Feat of Hand Strength



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Hey guys,

Here's a feat of hand strength I did this evening:






For those of you that don't know this is an oldtime feat of strength that many oldtime
strongmen attempted and failed. I'm very happy with this feat.

I'm going to work on adding weight now.

Thanks for watching!


----------



## whipcrackdeadbunny (May 22, 2010)

Well done, great stuff.


----------



## NightKnight (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice job! I will have to try that to see how I can do!


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

AaronC said:


> Nice job! I will have to try that to see how I can do!


I'd have to guess that Mr. Clean would be an expert at the Clean and Jerk.


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks gentlemen!

I appreciate the comments.

Give it a try and let me know how you do.
Harder than it looks. Most people that try think that the plate
is glued to the floor. LOL!!!


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Nice one Joe.... okay, okay I have one for you to try:

Here's one just for fun. Take a CoC #3 band it up like a slingshot. Get 9 or MORE hits on a can hanging 33' away in a minute... then strip it all off and close the gripper. Now THAT'S a challenge!

*CoC #3 hand gripper slingshot shootin and crushin*


----------



## SlingMan (Jul 4, 2010)

Bill, that is crazy awesome!

Best feat of skill and strength combined I've seen this year.

You got me beat with that one my friend.

AWESOME!


----------



## Brewman (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice!!!!!! Thats a good one.


SlingMan said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Here's a feat of hand strength I did this evening:
> 
> ...


----------



## boyntonstu (Jul 16, 2010)

Squeeze a bathroom scale using both hands.

Do you reach 250 pounds?


----------

